# A short Red run



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Here goes nothing ??? I do not post many reports or pics , because of past events on this site. Having said that, if you do not want to see any reds on a stringer DO NOT LOOK ANY FURTHER!! By 8 am this morning me and my number one Nephew, put together a show that was simply awesome. Topwater and tails were the ticket. We also caught 5 trout that would have, made any one smile.Top Dog (Woodpecker) , and LSU tails 1/4 oz heads. We caught 10-12 on tops and 10 more on tails , including 5 trout by 8 am this morning .. !! Folks the fishing has been awesome. I will not disclose area, but BAIT, BAIT AND BAIT are the key ingredient. SLICKS ARE VITALLY IMPORTANT AT THIS TIME. I BELIEVE ONE COULD PUT TOGETHER A PATTERN USING THAT. A lot of folks on the water, please be careful.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Suweeeet! Great job Bro! Guy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"i will not disclose area?" ***? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ummmmmmmmmm. Reds in the half shell for dinner. Man I need to get to the coast.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, i can't believe you strung those reds ..........................................i would have put them on ice!! nice catch i hope i do that good this afternoon.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Great catch, and great looking water! And I'm stuck at work!! AHHHHH :headknock


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

RedX,
If your from Port Neeches... Were you fishing Sabine? Just curious, but understand not giving away your spots. My family's in Lumberton, and I'm in Houston. Hope to catch a few in E. bay this weekend. Great report, that is surely one stringer to be proud of. Gets me pumped up for this weekend!!!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great pics and nice catch.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Great job! Nice fish!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Potlicker...hahaha

That's freaking awesome. And the water behind #1, looks fishy calm. Hope it's like that in the AM. 

Looks like you got a vacation when you got back from vacation.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hey mastercylinder------------this is a *FAMILY BOARD* i believe, not trying to be the police here but the comment was not appreciated


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Awesome stringer!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

good catch. pretty reds. looks like you've got some protection from the wind around you. don't give away too much info on that location, lol. i'm jk thanks for the tips, good luck this weekend.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great catch!!!!


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Now that's what i call a good day fishing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

what are 'slicks'? sounds like somethin to do wit chummin?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

congrats redx, cant wait till next week.


----------



## mmorri31 (Apr 30, 2006)

*trout*

way to go bro..... looks great


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments, Since Rita the Shrimp Population along with Shad, Mullet and The Dolphins(just kiddin') have been ASTRONOMICAL in proportion to years past. Since 3 weeks after last year(Rita) ,the fishin' has been far and away better. No doubt, the Hurricane did not do us any favors for our property , but the Fishin' even through the winter was outstanding, I cannot remember in recent history a population of Reds as I am seeing now. Maybe the early 90's. I decided to keep a few today , I normally don't , only if I need some for a feed. But this trip has been duplicated numerous times this year. The tides as of late has been a friend.. Hey Brian,(bslittle79) I released a 27" trout this morning on a Top Dog Jr.(red head,char top and gold middle) What a fish, the one in the picture is 25". We should have stayed , but the tide was playing out and so was the bite .. Good luck guys, from what I am hearing it is going on everywhere .


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice going, Brad ... definitely some slick water there. No wind over this morning either.

p.s. I'll bite ... I don't like seeing reds on a stringer ... 


.... I like to see 'em sizzling in a black skillet!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

27" Trout?

First you hit me upside my head, now you throw salt in my eyes....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice mess of fish there!


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice string!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> Yeah, i can't believe you strung those reds ..........................................i would have put them on ice!! nice catch i hope i do that good this afternoon.


ha ha ha now thats funny i don't care who you are! jesus ate fish so fish is good!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Good one.*



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> ha ha ha now thats funny i don't care who you are! jesus ate fish so fish is good!


But if we were at good as he was we could "just keep 5" and feed over 12,000. And have enough left over for cold fish sandwiches the next day.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Excellent fish and pics Brad.

I smelled these fish yesterday in another thread....LOL.

Looks like ya'll had a big time. Agreed on the fishing changes post Rita. There is a different eco-structure going on in the lake for sure.

This is good for us as you can see by the sweet fishing pics. Most excellent!

GCB


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice string fo sho...............


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i really jealous i was supposed to be there this week end but it just did not work out---way 2 go those are some seriously nice reds i hope to catch one one day over 27-3/4 which would top my best---looks like u may have been baking in the sun also


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a really nice stringer. I go back to SE TX to visit family all the time. I guess I am going to have to drag the boat from deep S. TX to fish Sabine. It looks like it is doing well since Rita. You are correct about the property damage. Most of my relatives are still battling contractors to get their homes fixed.


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

nice catch!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bslittle79 said:


> But if we were at good as he was we could "just keep 5" and feed over 12,000. And have enough left over for cold fish sandwiches the next day.


that's funny, brian!


----------



## mmorri31 (Apr 30, 2006)

*sabine*

should be great out there this weekend...... wish I could go.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

HC,

Don't feel alone, about your family still battling RITA damages, I took care of my house, dad and mom, Father in law, Sisters lake house and I am still looking at ways to do lil Hurricane proofing, if there is such a way?? The storms Wrath is still very evident, by just riding around and seeing BLUE, use to be my favorite color never more .. Take care and Good fishin'


----------



## mmorri31 (Apr 30, 2006)

*sabine*

how was fishing this weekend? Did anybody go out?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

stellar.....


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Excellent catch RedX! Keep the pictures coming. We all need some inspiration!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Fine report, keep it up!


----------



## mmorri31 (Apr 30, 2006)

*??????????????????????????*

where did you catch fish?


----------

